# Apiary Registration and BeeWhere Program in California



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has had contact or a run-in with county Ag regarding proper stencil / signage on their hives during almond pollination this year? I was going to register for an apiary brand number, but this program's guidelines say we are supposed to have a sign + stencil of our name and contact info on the side of the box. Here's the text from their site: 



> Registering your beehives is the law. California law requires beekeepers to annually register bees with their local County Agricultural Commissioners and notify the county of any relocation movement. This registration enables communication efforts between beekeepers, pesticide applicators, and county agricultural commissioners to reduce pesticide incidents with bees. AB 2468, which goes into effect January 1, 2019, reinforces and updates the current registration and notification requirements. The law states:
> 
> Every California and out-of-state beekeeper who moves bees into the state or comes into possession of an apiary must register with the appropriate County Agricultural Commissioner.
> Hives must be identified by a prominently displayed sign and are stenciled with the owner’s name, address, and phone number.
> ...


I thought if you got an apiary brand you didn't need to have stencil or your info on boxes…?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Government is great at making laws and poor at enforcing them. I suggest a brand number which is harder to paint over and should satisfy any inspector. You are supposed to post a sign identifying you as owner at each site. I have had one since the late '70s. $25 for the state plus the cost of your brander. You will be something like 15-43 or 15-44.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Have had run ins in the past stensils with name and number seem to satisfy them


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

There is something a bit like that in my country, if what you guys have is similar, realise it's in large part for your own protection. Serves several purposes, one of them being to make it just that bit harder for thieves.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Butte county in Northern California offered this for years. Register your hives and yard. They took a google earth pic. This prevents unwanted spraying. I was told if they mistakenly sprayed your yard you would be reimbursed.


----------



## manddhoney (Dec 22, 2012)

Gazelle said:


> Butte county in Northern California offered this for years. Register your hives and yard. They took a google earth pic. This prevents unwanted spraying. I was told if they mistakenly sprayed your yard you would be reimbursed.


I finally registered with Beewhere Fieldwatch end of March. Very easy to sign up and manage; no additional cost. Must be previously registered with county ag commisioner with at least 1 county at cost of $10 annually; also mandatory. 

This registration is law and mandatory for all beekeepers. Additionally, as a broker and beekeeper, I am responsible for managing and registering any hives for Almond Pollination. This program allows for inputting specific time frame or entire year per location.

No more "apiary movement notices" for me; simply input into fieldwatch system.


----------



## manddhoney (Dec 22, 2012)

FYI; any beekeeper enrolled in U.S.D.A. ELAP program must now be registered in BeeWhere program. To be registered in BeeWhere program, you must first register with all counties where you have apiary locations and pay $10 filing fee in at least 1 of those counties you are registered in.


----------

